# Chicken Jerkey Caution



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just heard a report on the news tonight about a dog that died from Bestro's Chicken Jerky. The owner said that the dog died of a bacterial infection caused by the Chicken Jerky. They have apparently removed it from the shelves at Walmart. They mentioned to be careful of any chicken jerky made in china. I give Brady Waggintrain chicken jerky tenders so I did a search for them online and was really upset with what a found. It seems a lot of dogs have gotten sick or died from Waggintrain as well. Waggintrain is also made in China. Well, the Waggintrain went in the trash tonight and I went out on a search for Chicken Jerky made in the USA. Trader Joe's are made in China as well as any I found at Petsmart. It looks like I will be cutting them out of Brady's diet until we can find some made in the USA. Please let me know if anyone knows of any and be cautious if you are using any made in China. Brady's stomach has been really shaky lately and I am wondering if this could have been the problem.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Karne,
Hope that Brady's tummy troubles are not due to the jerkey. I am so nervous about all the stuff coming out of China. One can never be sure what would be the next item that will creat health hazards! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the warning! I was thinking about getting scudder some.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the warning, Karen. All of this tainted food is really scary.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Karen. It is getting so I am completely paranoid about trying anything new food-wise for Biscuit, because of all this contamination/recalls. I am sticking to kibble, fresh chicken, and his usual treats (Charlie Bears). Boring for him!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is terrifying. How do you know what's safe?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for he warning. I will steer away from that product if it makes it's way over here. I am pretty weary of things made in China to be honest with you. I would actually prefer to use the items made in the U.S. or Canada but then again I would imagine you could get tainted items everywhere hence the recent pet food recall.

Derek


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

All this "food" stuff makes me crazy!!! Here's a few that my dogs love and I know to be good for them.

www.platosmarttreats.com
www.freerangedogchews.com
www.solidgold.com


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadow had been eating Bestro's Chicken Jerky. I wonder if it had anything to do with what happened to her.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the warning...I hadn't heard that! Scary!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been looking and looking for chicken jerky not made in China. I just won't buy any food that comes from China. There are lots of chicken strip products with USA names as distributors, but they get it from China.  I found a tiny can of USA made chicken jerky in the gourmet pet food store, and it was nearly $15! I obviously passed on that one. Thanks Cindy for the websites. I'll check it out! By the way, is there some reason we can't use human grade jerky?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> This is terrifying. How do you know what's safe?


I guess the only way to hopefully know is to cook it yourself....sigh

Jeanne - I am sure that human grade chicken jerky should be good for your puppy. My friend has a machine that makes jerky, I think I will bring her some chicken and beef to make our own home made one for both human and fur kids.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

I...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I used to make beef jerky in my food dehydrator. It should work for chicken jerky, i would think. I will have to try & make it myself because they love the jerky so much. I think you fully bake it first(?) then put it in the dehydrator. I dont have that machine anymore but i might get another one. They were not expensive. Also it would be MUCH cheaper to make your own jerky.

THanks for the info!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I did a search last night and found that the only chicken jerky actually made in the USA is Cluckers. I am on a search for Cluckers this morning. Brady's morning ritual is to get out of bed, go for a walk, and then get a "chicken bone". 

Leslie, it is scary to hear that Shadow was eating them. If you search Bestro's, there was a lot of information on Epinions about problems and deaths from them. A lot of people mentioned vomitting, diarrhea, kidney failure and bacterial infections. According to many people on the site, Bestro's has offerred to pay much of their vet bills, etc. I know this will never bring Shadow back, but if it did have anything to do with her loss, maybe they would pay some of the vet bills.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Im with you Kara. I am so over worrying about is what i am feeding going to make them sick or worse. I am searching now on how to make some treats for them. Looks like you can make jerky in an oven @ approx 150 degrees, though it can take up to 12 hours. Whats wrong with manufacturers making food here in the U.S? I know, not enough profit!


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

Please, please, be very careful of labels when buying anything for the dogs as a reminder, we lost two wonderful dogs earlier this year who were eating foods from China. A beautiful Black Lab and a Beagle. We will never get over loosing them but ANNIE...our "HAVANESE OR NOT"..... is doing of great job of medning our hearts......cook the foods your pets eat or read those labels with care.......Annie's Mom


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought some chicken jerky for the girls and all it lists on the label is an american distributor. Since it does not list the country of manufacture, I am going to toss it. My girls love jerky. I need to find some chicken jerky sold for human consumption, but again, I would check it's country of manufacture as well. I used to have a food dehydrator and used it a few times but sold it in a garage sale a few years ago. 

Leslie, it's maddening to think that Shadow's illness might have been caused by the chicken jerky. Especially since her original symptoms match what was listed as symptoms from the jerky AND your vet said that an undersized liver wouldn't necessarily be a fatal condition. Of course, nothing can change the outcome so not sure if its worth looking into or not but......

Susan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

This web site has a lot of recall information-
http://www.itchmo.com/


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, thanks for bringing this to our attention. I am going to check my Cadet rabbit jerky to see if it is made in China. This is infuriating--- China is probably going to be the next big foreign policy arena and that scares me too.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is a web site of one of my vendors, ALL of their treats are made here in the U.S., they have the Chicken Fillets (Jerky), Chicken Fries, Steak N Fries, and they have the dental bones that look a lot like the Greenies , but 100% safer. the only thing that is from China is the packaging. Here is the link to Pet Kiss
If you call, talk to Lisa and tell her that Heather from Canine Design in NV sent you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

When ever I leave the house (like just this morning) I toss them the rabbit fillets. I don't know what I will replace them with. Did you check Kara, are they from China? Ghhrrrrr.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok- so any recipes for making jerky from scratch? I bet we can find rabbit at an italian butcher.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I was horrified. Annabelle loves chichen fillets. I bought Dr. Foster & Smith's, which are over 25$ a jar and declared the best treat you can give your pet. Lo and behold they are made in China. I just tossed two jars in the trash!!!! 
I WILL make my own. I need to know how. If anyone comes up with a method PLEASE put the receipe on our special site. Thanks, Ruth Ann


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara- I do believe that Cadet chicken jerky is made in China. From what the "gourmet" pet food store told me, virtually all pet jerky is made in China and distributed by US companies. There are a few exceptions, and they're not easily available in regular stores. I think one of the links Cindy gave earlier had some USA made chicken strips. I am so afraid of some of these treats that I've only been using boiled chicken breast that I've made myself as a training treat.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Kara- I do believe that Cadet chicken jerky is made in China. From what the "gourmet" pet food store told me, virtually all pet jerky is made in China and distributed by US companies. There are a few exceptions, and they're not easily available in regular stores. I think one of the links Cindy gave earlier had some USA made chicken strips. I am so afraid of some of these treats that I've only been using boiled chicken breast that I've made myself as a training treat.


Cadet treats are made in China. I just tossed about $50 worth of Cadet treats in the trash. Better safe than sorry as we all know.

Janet


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know if there is a problem with all the jerky from China is a problem, but it is not a chance I am willing to take. Some of the information I read said it had to do with the jerky being irradiated which the Waggintrain says it is on the bag. I am checking out the site Heather mentioned for some made in the USA. I have also been searching for Cluckers (made by Hillbilly Smokehouse) because they say online that they are made in the USA. I have not found them in any of my stored locally, but I have found some in online stores. Here is their website. http://www.hillbillysmokehouse.com/. I am going to try one more store tomorrow and then I will order them online. This hits so close to home for me since Brady eats these daily and hasn't been feeling well. I am happy to say that he has been acting normal today and his belly seems back to normal.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

VERY scary!! Sheesh, can't trust anyone anymore!

I think I'd try making my own. I found this at: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Microwave-Cooking-766/Dehydrating-Dessicating-Chicken.htm

*"I love my dogs as you do and make them many treats including, dog biscuits, jerky, and chicken jerky. The reason for dehydrating them by microwave instead of just giving them the item itself is that you preserve the treat and can carry it wherever and dole it out as desired.

Try this with left over chicken; cut into thin bite size pieces and lay on a microwave rack or dinner plate. Microwave on medium power for about 10-minutes and check if it's dried. If not microwave for a couple of minutes more until just dry....it'll continue to dry after out of the oven.

OR, use raw chicken and increase the time to 20-minutes or until dry. Try seasoning with garlic powder.

Or, process some raw chicken with wheat germ, minced garlic, and a bit of chicken stock. Press the mixture until about 1/2 inch thick and cut into strips and lay on a microwave rack or dinner plate and microwave as directed above for the raw chicken. Or, roll the mixture into 1-inch balls and microwave as directed.

Play around with different stuff that your pooch loves and cook as directed."*

There's this too, though I wouldn't season so much if you want to be sure your dog likes it. Obviously you can use any type of meat (chicken or beef) Sounds simple enough!

*½ pounds Trimmed venison * 
¼ teaspoon Salt 
⅓ teaspoon Garlic Powder 
1 teaspoon Accent 
¼ teaspoon Black Pepper 
¼ cup Worcestershire Sauce 
¼ cup Soy Sauce 
¼ cup Water 
6 each Drops Liquid Smoke

Cut meat into 1/8" thick strips, which is easier if it is slightly frozen. combine ingredients, and place with meat in refrigerator overnight to marinate. Then place the meat strips in a microwave roasting rack. set the microwave on high for 4 to 6 minutes. after 4 minutes add time in 30 second increments. The idea is to have a dried jerky, which means a color change from brown to dark brown, and a consistency in the meat that has changed from supple to leathery in it's texture."*

If and when I try it out, I'll let you all know.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I might try the oven/dehydrator method with no spices so it comes out close to the jerky i buy now. They LOVE it. But let us know Marj how that method works out. Microwaves are so much quicker if it comes out right.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Marj, I will make some tommorrow. Sounds easy, just micro and go. I wonder how long they keep. Once dried, it seems like they would keep without refrigeration? Ruth Ann


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys are great! ask for a recipe and get a recipe--- thanks Marj.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, just a few weeks ago chicken jerky had become our dogs' new favorite chewy.

Here is another possible source for some USA meat products. I had just checked this site the other day, as it was mentioned here in Laurie's thread for "bad breath", because of Tully's breath, (the "blob on teeth" thread), which turned out to be a funny problem. Odd, because I was researching this the other night at 3-4 am when couldn't sleep (and I was the sole Members-Online, lol -- never seen that before.)

Pet Deli Store in Houston was referred by Melissa in a thread last December (hey, I love this forum has decent Search function). I know nothing about them myself. Melissa said this was her source of Vanilla Cow Ears that her dogs love and very popular. Chews and Treats. Their website is (they owe me a commission?):

http://store.petdelistore.com/index.html

This is their single paragraph right on their front page:
_For over 20 years the Pet Deli goal has been to develop the finest and freshest treats and dog foods possible. Only US raised beef, pork and chicken products from USDA inspected facilities are used.
Our unique cooking method locks in the natural flavor and nutrition. These gourmet treats are cooked and packaged daily to insure freshness._

Although the front page also states: "We will not be available for shipping from August 9-21." On vacation probably.

I'm not sure I actually find any chicken products there, but maybe I missed it. Beef, pig, turkey. Couple odd ones, "Moo Tubes", LOL; I think I'll pass on those. Melissa said the vanilla cow ears make her dogs' breath smell like vanilla, which sounds good to me, as Minka and Tully both give lots of kisses and ear licking, and do like to gnaw on rawhide chewies.

I'm also going to check out those other couple links which Karen and Heather gave in this thread.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ruthann said:


> Thanks Marj, I will make some tommorrow. Sounds easy, just micro and go. I wonder how long they keep. Once dried, it seems like they would keep without refrigeration? Ruth Ann


You're welcome! 

Good question... yes, I would think they'd be o.k. to store at room temp. 
I once bought chicken jerky, maybe 5 months ago, and Ricky hated them! I think that Sammy, though, would love them as he is our resident beaver and will chew everything he can. lol Maybe now that Ricky's older, he'll also enjoy the chewy treats. Can't wait to try, but won't be today - busy today.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

ound: ound: 
Kara, Brady is now barking like a mad man because I was sitting her laughing out loud at your post. He always thinks someone is outside when I laugh out loud at the computer. I found some very expensive turkey jerky made in the USA at the local high end pet store here. I have fooled him with that for the time being. I will love to hear how you make out with making your own. I am trying one more store today and then I am going to order the Cluckers brand online for now.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, that solves everyone's problems. Kara has a dehydrator large enough to make jerky for everyone!!  Fifteen trays??? 

I wonder if they make a smaller version. I like the look of the one you bought better than the round plastic ones. Actually my husband loves jerky so would probably like to have a new dehydrator.

Susan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Speaking of imported chicken jerky from China, here is a totally off-topic link to an article about a family that tried to go a year without buying anything made in China. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20303002/site/newsweek/

Their decision to try had nothing to do with recalls though.

Susan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, you might have to set off the price of that machine by selling jerky to the forum--- (I keep trying to get you to sell your handy work.) seriously, once the meat is dehydrated how long is it shelf stable--- could you make enough for 6 months?

Right now I am leaning towards continuing with the Cadet jerky as I have been feeding it to Jasper for almost 2 years --- although I couldn't bring myself to feed them any this morning. I wrote http://www.imspet.com last night to see how they respond to my fears. We'll see I will keep you posted.

To those of you who are considering home made everything... I found a technique for enhancing their food they may be convenient for complete feeding as well--- About every two/three months I buy 3 lbs (this for enhancement- may need to do more for complete meals) Of lean ground sirloin and make many many many 1" meat balls-- no spices at all. I freeze those on a cookie sheet raw and then before I feed them I throw one in their bowls with a splash of water and microwave it for about 30 seconds. When you cut it up it makes a nice Au Jus and then I mix in the the kibble and/or the Natures Variety Medallions. you could make rice balls, chicken or turkey balls even venison or rabbit if you can find it and of course veggie balls and just toss the appropriate amount of each in the bowl before you feed. I found my boys like less seasoned foods (unless it is from the table LOL) The only problem with this method is freezer space... Dogs may need their own freezer.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Here at the show in Denver someone is selling a Jerky they make here in the US. Mirabel loves it and I have seen many other dogs eating it. The web site for it is http://www.k9jerky.com. It isn't the cheapest thing but she really likes it. Condsidering the high prices for the better jerkies the dehydrator will pay for itself pretty quickly I imagine.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I found the Cluckers brand at the last store I was attempting this morning. Now we will have to see if Brady likes it. It is made in the USA! Brady shouldn't be much of a problem, he eats almost anything.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, i bet it will be cheaper in the long run to make it your self. We are paying about $12-25 a pound for chicken breast! I am going to get one so i can make it myself. I would love to try duck, salmon etc.... With 3 dogs i go thru a LOT of jerky.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i give my dog benni and penni chicken strips from costco. haven't read anything negative, made in china however, but, so far so good.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

okay, just read all the post, i've changed my mind, going to pitch the costco strips and purchase either the cluckers or kiss brand. thanks for the info


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got an e-mail from Itchmo with the full story......There's a picture of the bag at the link below.

http://www.itchmo.com/wal-mart-removes-bestro-chicken-jerky-strips-after-dog-death-2321

Wal-Mart Removes Bestro Chicken Jerky Strips After Dog Death
Posted on Friday, August 17th, 2007 at 1:54 am in News for Cats, Dogs & Owners, Philly, National Dog, Cat & Pet Info, Dogs, Pet Food Recalls & Safety.
By Emily Huh
Itchmo comes to you when called.
Sign up for our daily email digest or subscribe in a RSS reader.

A Philadelphia woman says her dog died after eating tainted dog food treats (Bestro Chicken Jerky Strips) bought from Wal-Mart.

Wal-Mart has quietly pulled the made in China dog treat from its stores named Bestro Chicken Jerky Strips. There has been no announcement to the public as of yet. It is also uncertain of how many tainted bags of treats there may still be out among consumers.

A recall has not been issued. There has not been any information on FDA's website. Wal-Mart has told consumers if they have purchased Bestro Chicken Jerky Strips, they can return them for a full refund.

Kate Collins said it is hard to talk about what happened. Bella, her two-year-old Chihuahua, died suddenly on July 31 after eating Bestro Chicken Jerky Strips. Collins said that Bella died within a week after eating the treats. Her other dogs did not receive the same treats and were unaffected.

Bella's owner had the animal hospital do an autopsy and they found that Bella died of a massive bacterial infection. The veterinarians suspected it was caused by E. coli or Salmonella.

"The vet said that, going by her autopsy, it could have been the treats," Collins said.

"The dog was presented to our hospital on July 27 for vomiting. She deteriorated rapidly over three days even with aggressive treatment. We suspected an intestinal virus at first, but when she continued to do poorly, we thought she had an obstruction due to a foreign body," Jody Hoffman [Bella's veterinarian] said.

Before the veterinarians were able to perform surgery, Bella died.

Hoffman said Bella developed hypothermia and sepsis. After the autopsy was performed, she realized that her first guess was incorrect.

She found an enlarged liver with round margins and no foreign body. Bella's colon was a purple-back color. She said the symptoms and lesions were supportive of enteritis caused by a toxic bacteria.

Collins bought the treats at a Wal-Mart store in Boothwyn, Pennsylvania. It took her several days until a manager finally spoke to her about the situation.

She said the jerky strips were the only thing that was different in Bella's diet. The chihuahua ate one jerky strip a day over a three-day period from July 20-22. After that, Bella began to stop eating. She had diarrhea, was vomiting, and her health began to deteriorate.

The company has not disclosed how many consumer complaints that they have received. A news station is reporting that there are similar stories from consumers across the nation.

Wal-Mart has issued a statement saying it cares about their customers and their pets, and has ordered the dog food treats removed from store shelves.

In a statement to a local newspaper, Wal-Mart said it directed all its locations to remove "all recalled Chicken Jerky Strips from Import-Pingyang Pet Product Co. and Chicken Jerky from Shanghai Bestro Trading from shelves on July 26." The company also put a computerized block on the products, so customers could not be purchase the products.

The company also added that it would work with the supplier to "assure that the highest safety standards are met."

Wal-Mart has also offered to reimburse Collins for up to $2,000. She said it is not about the money and that amount doesn't even come close to covering the emotional loss. Collins does not understand why Wal-Mart is not making a public announcement. She wants other pet owners to know about the tainted dog food treats.

When we looked at online boards and forums, we found various customer complaints as early as 2006 about dogs becoming ill or dying from eating Bestro's Chicken Jerky Strips.

Source: 6ABCLocal.com, DelcoTimes


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara,*



Thumperlove said:


> Cha-ching!!!! $$
> 
> Just spent $350 on a nice dehydrator w/ a few accesorries (like a jerky gun to make jerky w/ ground meats!)
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Jerky gun??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy wrote: "Dogs may need their own freezer."

LOL No kidding!! We're 5 humans here and the freezer is already too full! lol 

I like the idea of making my own meatballs for the dogs though. I do by the Nature's Variety Raw and give it to the pups from time to time - maybe for 4 meals/month so not that often. They just love the stuff. I will likely still buy it as it is VERY convenient and is chockfull of veggies and other goodies that I just couldn't likely provide. There are supplements and additives that dogs just need..... can't think of them now so I'm not likely to be able to find them all that easily! 

I like the idea though, Missy, thanks! It's a money-saver too. 

Shannon - holy smokes!!! That's a LOT for chicken breast! I find sales quite often and we can get it for about $6/lb cdn. often down to $4-5 so I grab a lot when it's that price.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, don't forget you will need an addition on the house for all the new doggy kitchen equipment--- might as well put a big sink in too for easier bathing.

on a lighter note--speaking of cool things for the dogs and humans - found these today! not sure I will be able to convince DH that we need it-- but it would sure free up space in our tiny bedroom.

http://www.cratehaven.com/avery-collection.htm


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> on a lighter note--speaking of cool things for the dogs and humans - found these today! not sure I will be able to convince DH that we need it-- but it would sure free up space in our tiny bedroom.
> 
> http://www.cratehaven.com/avery-collection.htm


Whoa! Missy, those are NICE!!! Too bad they're so expensive. What a great idea though! Love it!

Kara, you are indeed a nut!! And I mean that in a very loving, nice way! LOL So, our Gucci girl is a lil' senorita, eh? Must be those authentic cuban roots of hers!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we went out for mexican tonight too. Did Gucci like the margarita's.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

MIssy - those are beautiful crates. Great for one or maybe two dog households, dont think it would work for my three though! Very pretty!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, Gucci is going to be one healthy, glowing, lucky dog.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the information on the jeky , We are down to two safe bully bones .. They both fight over them .. Then what do I do ??
Last time I went to buy flossies they were all out and they cannot get anymore for now . It makes me wonder what is up .. another recall They are made by Merrill who I know in the past are supposed to be good .
Now I am so annoyed and confused .. I know I made this type of comment before and I did not score any points but if these were childrens toys information about these products would be on the 11 o clock news . We would not have to go searching online and depending on word of mouth ..
Why do they feel our pets are not part of the family .. 
They charge enough for the products but they do absolutely nothing to ensure that the products are healthy ..
It makes me sick to read what that little doggie died from and how his organs were affected . He was so sick - it is just not right ..
I know some of you members are so much better than I am at detective work and tracking agencies where we can make our voices heard .. It is time to take a stand and let the gov't know enough is enough .
Almost everything for our pets is tainted and unsafe .. and made in China .. Manufacturers need to take some responsibility and not just get off with warnings and fines ..
Kara .. Get your sign out - looks like people will be standing in line for your special jerky treats !!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cosmos Mom, 
Brady is big into Bullysticks too. Bullys and cowhooves also. I searched online and came up with a few sites where you can order the bullysticks. http://www.whitedogbone.com/performancepet.html (they say they are made from USDA inspected beef)
http://www.dogtoys.com/7bullysticks.html (these are merrick brand and say they are made in the USA)
http://www.abetterpet.com/bullysticks.htm (made in the USA)

If you search, there are quite a few stores online that sell bullysticks. I hope this helps.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cosmosmom, I totally agree with you. We shouldn't put up with it. We, as a nation, put up with it because of the HUGE U.S. dependency on the Chinese market and labor pool. We don't want to offend our biggest trade partner. Yet, our pets continue to get sick, and imports keep coming in with dangerous problems. I wonder how long it's been going on and we didn't know it. Of course, not all US products are completely safe all the time. Greed and cutting corners seems to be universal. 

Susan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Just got back from Denver and read this whole thread. Wow, so scary. My boys LIVE for dried chicken breasts. I will have to go the mini-Kara route and look for a small dehydrator to make my own. 

I was kind of considering that anyway since I cannot get my dogs' other favorite dried sweet potato snacks anymore from Sam's Yam's - the owner of the pet food store where I got them told me that the company "ran out" of sweet potatoes. They replaced it with another brand, but you guessed it...made in china....

This is just so frustrating. And the whole disaster with kids' toys being recalled because they have high lead levels in the paint (made in china again) is just more of the same...


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think with all the controversy with the Chicken Jerky as well as Products made in China which by the way seems to be getting cheaper and cheaper by the day which is no doubt as a result of the processing costs cutback and inefficiency which is perhaps the most important thing when it comes to making any food item I will just make my own.....One for Me and One for Radar....One for me and One for Radar.....Two for me and One for Radar.....ha ha ha. I would really actually like to make them for him. I'm concerned for the salt content. I guess I could just grill some steak or chicken and then dry them out in the dehydrator withouit any nitrates because I would imagine that they don't include those in the ones they sell to the pet stores although you can never be too sure nowadays. I wonder what a good substitute would be for that beefy flavour in the treats? Maybe some of the Bovril Beef Powder...some of the low sodium stuff perhaps....

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Kara I knew YOU would have the answer......your the Omnipotent forum member who has all the information......:whoo: :whoo: I will try and obtain some information about some recipes and what I can substitute for the salt flavouring for the jerky...perhaps I can find some thats not China Made and then we'll be in business.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey the soaking might work in some low sodium broth...thanks. I like the Bovril Powder and it's been out a while and with all the healthy lifestyle choices that are out there I wouldn't doubt that they might have a low-sodium choice for this product. Actually it has made me wonder what the maximum sodium intake might be for our Beloved Havanese??

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*USA Jerky*

Hey Guys, I found a pretty good price on the Cluckers jerky below-- $16.25 for a lb. It's not Rabbit- but it is made in the USA- maybe jassy will aquire a taste for it. Do we think that made in the USA makes it safer???

http://www.nycpetsupply.com/home.php?cat=216


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> What I was thinking, is that I would soak the meat strips in a low sodium broth (maybe diluted with water) and could add other spices/flavors (Just not sure which ones yet)
> 
> Kara


 Be careful when using broth if your hav is allergic to wheat like my Reece. I haven't been able to find a broth without wheat.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Missy,
I bought the Cluckers for Brady. I personally think the made in the USA makes a difference. Cluckers has a nice website where that made me feel okay in feeding the treats to Brady. Here is their site. All of the negative information I have read has been regarding jerky made in China. I have not seen anything negative about Cluckers. It was tough to find in my area though. I found it in petstore #5 of my search.

http://www.hillbillysmokehouse.com/index.html

I would really love to make my own, but I am waiting to see how that goes for some of our friends here before I try it.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

My 13 year old lab passed away last Friday (there is a long post under Another Recall thread). I fed her Waggin Train Chicken Jerky on Thursday evening. Was her death related to the Jerky . . . I don't know . . .

I went to ADIpet.com, the company that distributes Waggin Train. There website claims that their jerky is perfectly safe. I looked on the website for a phone number . . . there is none . . . how odd for a business not to list its phone number. I was able to find a phone number and finally got through to customer service. There were several recordings along the way telling me that their jerky was safe. When a customer service representative got on the phone, I began to tell her my story. She kept cutting me off telling me that their product was continually tested and that it was human grade chicken. I kept insisting that she listen to me . . . it was quite a struggle. I suggested that she keep an open mind and listen to me for five minutes . . . after all we were on my dime. I told her that I had been feeding the jerky treats to my dogs for a while and they didn't seem to have any adverse reaction to them. In fact, it was one of the few treats that they enjoyed. I then told her the story of Hershey . . . ate jerky Thurs evening, drank water voraciously at night, vomited, diarhea, restless until the middle of the night when she settled down, went out for a walk about 6:30 AM and collapsed. After spending a morning at Cornell Vet Clinic, we put her to sleep sometime around 1 PM on Friday. Was it the Jerky? I don't know. But I thought that the company should actually consider that perhaps there was a bad batch out there. She continued to insist that there was no problem with the product but if it would ease *MY* mind, I could give her the buy date and lot number and she would pass it on to management. You would think that the company might want to ease IT'S MIND . . . I suspect that ADI Pet has neither a mind nor a conscience.

Costco, at least, has better training of their customer service staff. I spoke to a very compassionate woman at their headquarters who opened up an investigation file and said that someone would get back to me within 48 hours.

Dehydrator here I come!

Sorry for another long post . . . I'm really not a long-winded person . . . except maybe when I get really upset.

Arlene


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

http://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/wal-mart-quietly-pulled-dog-treats/20070821072509990001

Here is the article....I threw away everything from China and some bones from Columbia too! This is getting impossible!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This morning's Newsday business section
WAL-MART STOPPED SELLING DOG TREATS
Two companies involved - Import-Pingyang Pet Product Co. and Shanghai Bestro Trading. They knew about this on July 26 and they don't know when testing will be done. They said there was no recall. They pulled the product voluntarily.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is the link for information regarding what had now been recalled. They found Melamine in the Bestro Jerky treats.

http://www.itchmo.com/melamine-found-in-wal-mart-bestros-chicken-jerky-strips-for-dogs-2414


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good grief. More melamine? Is that stuff in EVERYTHING in China? It just keeps getting worse and worse and not just for our pets.

This article about re-selling used chopsticks is on the ABC News web site. http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=3509097

Susan


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

After I was blown off by ADIPet, I contacted Costco and the FDA.

Costco called me back today - Their contract with ADI Pet requires ADI Pet to conduct an investigation. ADI Pet is supposed to contact me. I guess we will see about that.

I also received a call back from the FDA complaint investigator in New Jersey. I did not have the bag of Waggin Train Jerky with me so I have to get back to her. She has received other complaints about the Waggin Train Jerky.

I don't know if the Waggin Train Jerky caused my poor Hershey's death but I wish they would pull the product until they were sure it was safe. 

After the treatment that I received from ADIPet, I will never purchase another one of their products.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now I'm glad that my dogs don't like treats. They only like flossies and freeze dried beef liver. But something the lady in the pet store said makes me wonder about Flossies. She told me there was a shortage due to demand. I wonder where they are made. Are Merrick products all made in USA.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

ya'll should try the jerky I make, it's made in an USDA inspected/monitored facility here in the states, 100% beef, no preservatives or additives.
http://www.k9jerky.com


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Thumperlove - I am going to look for the book and there were way too many dogs listed on that thread with the same symptoms as Hershey.

I did receive a call back from Costco and they say that their contracts with suppliers require them to conduct a full investigation. Costco has contacted ADIPet who is supposed to contact me, conduct an investigation and report back to both me and Costco. 

I also spoke to the FDA office in New Jersey. They have had several complaints about the Waggin Train Jerky. 

I am sitting here looking at two bags of Waggin Train Jerky. The one I had with me on our trip and the one that I had at home. They actually look like two different products. The one that Hershey ate is brown and the other one is much lighter in color with a reddish tone. 

I am so saddened by the last few days . . . 

Arlene


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Arlene 
Let us know if there is anything I can do to help .. There has to be a way to stop this pet food companies from doing this to pet owners .. 
It has taken the media CNN two days before they put anything on the air about the possibilty of tainted treats .. Meanwhile people are put there buying them for their dogs.. 
I wonder how many dogs have die and get sick before something is done .
KAra - if you think dog food is bad you do not know what to know what they put in hamburger for human consumption ..


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks CosmosMom

I think getting out a warning of the potential risk on the webforums and email lists are helpful. 

I have contacted the distributor, the store and the FDA. If anyone has any other thoughts on who to contact, let me know. Maybe the Board of Health?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Arlene, you inspire me. I think what you are doing is so important. In spite of your sadness and pain, you are working at making sure your loss isn't also someone else's loss. Thank you!

I have yet to make my own jerky with my microwave, had a VERY busy week so far, but intend to do so soon. My boys have never really had jerky (Ricky tried some twice at 6 mths. and didn't like it) so I'm going to try a small batch of chicken and see how it goes. 

It's impossible to trust almost anything out there for our pets. Cosmosmom, you're right about human grade food too...... sometimes you're better off not knowing - it's enough to drive you mad! :frusty:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i found a line of chicken breast strips made in the california. their website is www.dogswell.com and their number is 888-559-8833. just bought them for my pup from a local pet store, all natural, great for dogs with allergies and best of all, made in the USA. a little pricy but oh well!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Chicken Jerky*

I hope all you guys and gals making your own chicken jerky are cooking it first, then slicing and drying it. This is what I was told when I inquired if the Excalibur Hydrator was suitable for poultry.

Janet


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I looked at these too. What I don't like about them is that they have other stuff in them, what if my dog doesn't need glucosomine or something to mellow them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

My neighbor is a supplier for various food items to stores. For the past several years, he gave me free bags of the dogswell "breathies", "happy hips", etc. My previous Hav loved them. After she died, I threw them out, but saved a package for my daughter's dog. It says "made in China" right on the package. So I threw them out 6 months ago. You've got to be a detective these days to make sure your dog is safe.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Talk about scary!! Arlene, I am so sad to hear what happened to your lovely Hershey. Hugs to you :grouphug:

Karen, I am happy to hear Brady is better and it that he wasn't affected by this scare. Now a days you never know what is in products.

The other day I was discussing with guests of a case in China where Restaurants were using cardboard... yes cardboard!!, in food. People could not tell at all and that is how some of those restauranteurs saved money... Sheesh, what is this world coming too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I had heard that too. the cardboard was mixed with the pork that they fill peking ravioli's with. I thought it was in imported ravioli's too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady seems fine now. I never know whether to blame something like chicken jerky for his upset tummies, or my DH who gives him way to many treats when I am not around. His tummy definately seems more normal now that he is not eating the Waggintrain jerky. We did discover some new treats through this as well. He is a big fan of the Merrick beef squares. They have a similar texture to the jerky. I also got the Cluckers chicken jerky for him.

Cardboard. That is crazy!

Can't wait for some results from the homemade jerky. I am happy to provide my address if any of you would like a taste tester. Brady is in!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Dogswell Sweet Potato snacks are made in China*



Thumperlove said:


> I looked at the website and it looks like they are a distributing company, it doesn't say anywhere the treats are made in the US. Just that they dont' have a contract with the facility making the "tainted jerky" in the news release.
> 
> Look for REALLY small print, often times, the distributor is listed in bigger fonts and there will be a tiny, itty bitty "made in China" somewhere on the bag.
> 
> ...


OK - I actually HAVE treats from Dogswell (Veggie Life Sweet Potato Fries)in my cupboard. I bought them a month ago when the Sam's Yams USA made treats I usually get were "discontinued" and replaced with these. The print on the back at the bottom (tiny!) says they are *Made in China - distributed by Dogswell*. So good call, Kara!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> I hope all you guys and gals making your own chicken jerky are cooking it first, then slicing and drying it. This is what I was told when I inquired if the Excalibur Hydrator was suitable for poultry.


A very good thing to point out, Janet. I made turkey jerky for Nico earlier in the week and I'm making him another batch today because my kids ate all of his jerky. I cooked mine at 200 degrees for an hour before I put it in the dehydrator. To make jerky safely, the USDA recommends heating meat to 160 degrees and poultry to 165 degrees before drying. The dehydrator I used has a maximum temperature of 155 degrees, and I think that's pretty typical.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm getting leary of some many treats. I need something for shows that won't get my pockets all gross, so I finally made some homemade chicken breast jerky in my oven last night. I didn't cook it the whole 12 hours that was recommended, but took it out after four hours. I think I need a dehydrator if I am going to do this often though because the electricity on running an oven with the door cracked open for that long will get ridiculously pricey.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'm getting leary of some many treats. I need something for shows that won't get my pockets all gross, so I finally made some homemade chicken breast jerky in my oven last night. I didn't cook it the whole 12 hours that was recommended, but took it out after four hours. I think I need a dehydrator if I am going to do this often though because the electricity on running an oven with the door cracked open for that long will get ridiculously pricey.


Ooo, I was also thinking of trying this Kimberly. I'd come across some oven-based recipes on the internet. But then I thought the same thing - ugh, I don't want to leave my oven on that long, especially in the summer. I hope the food dehydrator I ordered will work out.

How did your chicken breast jerky come out? Is it good?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- I tried Marj's recipe for doing it in the microwave. You'll have to look up the recipe on the Forum, but I think I nuked it for 10 minutes on medium. It does shrink the chicken up considerably, but it made nice, crispy bits that Maddie enjoyed. You do need alot of chicken to get a decent amount after its nuked.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> How did your chicken breast jerky come out? Is it good?


Um, well, my daughter and I were just working with a couple of the boys and we both kept snacking on it... and the boys were wild for it too. I'd say it came out quite well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> Kimberly- I tried Marj's recipe for doing it in the microwave. You'll have to look up the recipe on the Forum, but I think I nuked it for 10 minutes on medium. It does shrink the chicken up considerably, but it made nice, crispy bits that Maddie enjoyed. You do need alot of chicken to get a decent amount after its nuked.


I'll go look for it later tonight, Jeanne. Thanks for the lead.

I dehydrated two chicken breasts last night and filled up a quart storage baggie when it was all dried. If I do the oven version again, I'll probably do four or five chicken breasts. For the microwave, I don't think I can fit two breasts in it when they are sliced, but I'll have to go see her recipe to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

"bump"


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I saw on the havanese health forum list that one of our members and a leader in the breed is experiencing one of her beloved dogs suffering from liver damage and is now under treatment as a result of eating chicken jerky from China. It's a blessing that she had him tested after finding out about the recall, I just threw it all out all my dog treats and will begin cooking my own, I don't care if it's jerky, liver or anything else, these dogs are just too precious. I'm very upset that this person and her dog has to suffer because there is so little supervision or standards in foods mfg in China. I think it's time to boycot these companies. I agree with those of you who don't know who to trust, I guess simple natural home cooked foods are best.
I'm so upset.:frusty: 
Paula


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I saw this too and would like to send over my thoughts and prayers with lots of healing vibes for a full fast recovery.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, good to hear it's worked for you, but I would definitely give the microwave a shot. It's so much quicker, doesn't heat up your house and costs less to run. 

Glad to see someone's (Jeanne) tried it and it's worked! Great!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Our friend wrote that she was feeding her dog the Wagon Train brand of Chicken Jerky and only that brand. If you are feeding that brand she advised that we stop and throw it away, She was feeding her dog 5-7 pieces per day and now they are dealing with a very serious condition, I think about the Chinese and know how little they respect dogs, they are sold as food in markets, why should they care about taking care of pet food?


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabell's Jerky

4 lbs. chicken breasts (5 large)
Wash, sprinkle with garlic, sea salt, a couple grinds of the pepper mill, and lots of parsley
Bake at 350 for about an hour, 160 degrees
Slice each breast into 6 strips about a quarter inch in width, lenghtwise
oil baking sheets with olive oil (1 tablespoon per sheet)
bake at 200 degrees for 8 hours.
Annabelle highly approves. She loves them. I tasted them and they are very good. I know they are healthy. Bon Appetite!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ruthann, if you use that much olive oil, does it stay on the jerky? I put treats in my pockets of my suits for training the dogs at shows. I would really hate for an oil stain to seep through. (I've seen it happen with some pro handlers and it looks really awful.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I got my dehydrator in the mail today from amazon! That was faster than I'd expected. I was all ready to try it out when I read the directions....it can take anywhere from 6-12 hours to dehydrate meat. Doing the math, it could be ready anytime from 2 am until 8 am.....so I think I'll be trying it out in the daytime tomorrow!!

Now to find storage space for this thing in the garage.....next to my mini steam cleaner (another Hav-related purchase)....


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Kimberly, You could eliminate the Olive oil as Kara suggested and use a spray. The Olive Oil is good for their coats but the only reason to put oil on the baking sheet is to keep the strips from sticking to the pan, therefore a canned spray (which you can get olive oil in a spray can) would serve the purpose. My baking sheets are large, the size of the oven. The strips are not oily but I see you might want to use less so you don't have the pocket problem. Ruth Ann


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

The jerky guns are a big hit here. We can make strips, sausages or little slim jim-like things. The kids like putting the ground turkey through the jerky gun almost as much as they like eating Nico's jerky (which I'm trying to put a stop to). I've been using BIL's dehydrator, but I think I'm going to have to get one of my own because my kids are jerky fiends. The poor pup is lucky if there's a piece left over for him!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> The jerky guns are a big hit here. We can make strips, sausages or little slim jim-like things. The kids like putting the ground turkey through the jerky gun almost as much as they like eating Nico's jerky (which I'm trying to put a stop to). I've been using BIL's dehydrator, but I think I'm going to have to get one of my own because my kids are jerky fiends. The poor pup is lucky if there's a piece left over for him!!


I'm worried about the same thing! Keeping my husband and sons out of Gucci's jerky.........my girls, aren't as crazy about dried meat! lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ruthann said:


> The Olive Oil is good for their coats but the only reason to put oil on the baking sheet is to keep the strips from sticking to the pan, therefore a canned spray (which you can get olive oil in a spray can) would serve the purpose. My baking sheets are large, the size of the oven. The strips are not oily but I see you might want to use less so you don't have the pocket problem. Ruth Ann


Oh, OK. If the only reason is to keep it from sticking, I'll just put it on foil like I did my batch the other night. It peels right off the foil easily.

Thanks!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*First attempt at chicken "jerky"*

After reading the directions, I opted to precook my chicken and then slice it and dehydrate it so I don't have any bacterial problems (since I didn't want to use sodium nitrite, etc.) I baked chicken breasts at 450 F in the oven for about 20 minutes, then sliced them into 1/4" thick pieces, and lay them in the dehydrator. I dried them at the highest setting (160 F) and they were done in about 4 hours! They are the same color as the chicken jerky you buy, but of course the shapes are different. And it smells REALLY good. I took one whiff of the chicken jerky in the bag from Costco before I dumped it in the garbage and it was NOT a good smell, believe me! :fear:

The dogs love it! :hungry:

I am dehydrating sweet potatoes now. They'll probably be done in a few hours.... :bored:

So far, so good! :thumb:

I didn't get the jerky gun attachment, etc. so I'd love to hear how that works out for you Kara!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane, that is great news. How much Jerky were you able to make in one batch? and how long will it last? or will you freeze it? Did you use any seasoning or just plain chicken? Skin or skinless? I am tempted to get one.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jane, that is great news. How much Jerky were you able to make in one batch? and how long will it last? or will you freeze it? Did you use any seasoning or just plain chicken? Skin or skinless? I am tempted to get one.


Hi Missy,

I used about 2 1/2 skinless chicken breasts and filled maybe 2 dehydrator trays (my model has 4 trays and can be expanded to 12 trays). So next time, I'll make a bigger batch. The chicken slices when they are dehydrated are about 40% the size of the undehydrated chicken. I started with cooked chicken. I did not add anything to it (no spices, no salt). It took about 4 hours to dehydrate.

All in all, I'm pretty happy with the dehyrated chicken snacks. I tried to make a batch in the microwave also (to compare) and while it is much faster, the texture isn't quite right and there are uneven spots (some more/less well done). The microwave is fine though in a pinch.

The dehydrated sweet potatoes were a bit more work. The raw sweet potatoes, after being sliced, have to be blanched (microwave is easiest) before being dehydrated. It takes about 5 hours to make the sweet potato snacks - after 4 hours last night, I wanted to go to bed, so my dogs have incompletely dried snacks this time around. They love them anyway.

I store all the dried snacks in ziploc bags and store them in the refrigerator. I think you can keep them at room temp, but they will last longer in the fridge.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Jane, I know you probably have this on another thread, but which dehydrator did you get? and from where? How big is it? and did you figure out where to store it yet?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Thanks Jane, I know you probably have this on another thread, but which dehydrator did you get? and from where? How big is it? and did you figure out where to store it yet?


Hi Missy:

This is the one I got; the reviews on Amazon seemed to be good. Time will tell how durable, etc. it is:

"Nesco American Harvest FD-75PR 700-Watt Food Dehydrator"
Kitchen; $69.99 Sold by: Amazon.com

I think Kara got a larger, better one though, so you might want to ask her what she ordered and how she likes it 

I actually did find a place in the garage for it, next to my mini steam cleaner. Of course, right now it is on my kitchen counter....My hubby keeps wanting us to simplify, simplify.....but the best I can do is clear out the old stuff to make room for the new stuff  We live for our city's annual "free garbage day"!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks again Jane. Kara, that is too funny, my husband is the opposite! we just went to get a new dehumidifier for the basement and the difference in price between the 50 pint 7.5 amp and the 75 15 amp was $30. he wanted to get the cheaper one. But I insisted on more power.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm worried about the same thing! Keeping my husband and sons out of Gucci's jerky.........my girls, aren't as crazy about dried meat! lol
> 
> Kara


This reminds me of the time my hubby's grandmother mistook the dog jerky for people jerky and ate some. She never did live that one down ound:


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Chicken Jerky*

I was feeding Waggin Train - but my dogs went so crazy over it we couldn't control them. So we stopped. They love chicken jerky and I still have a couple bags - but now it is all going in the trash. If it is made in CHINA, it isn't going in my guys mouths. So in an attempt to solve the chicken jerky dilemma I made some yesterday. I thinly sliced partially frozen chicken breast and put it on a baking stone in the oven - in about 8 hours we had Jerky and the dogs went insane again.
So at least they like what I am making - no seasoning - just plain chicken. Now I am going to find a dehydrator so we don't have to run the oven all day long.
The dogs were delighted to again have jerky. I think I will try turkey jerky next.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just m.waved some chicken breast strips. It took a lot longer than I thought - about 30-40 mins. in 4, 5 min. increments so I could check them out. I added a bit of salt to them, but that's it. 

They're just out and I tried it on Ricky and Sammy and they aren't at all impressed. :frusty: LOL I never had jerky for them before so I'll try again later, maybe when they're a little hungrier. Thankfully, I only dried up a small breast (itty titty bitty committee HA!) so there shouldn't be much waste if they dont' like the jerky.

Tried sweet potato in the m.wave yest. and they dont' care for it at all !! sigh........


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Marj- I cut the cooked chicken breast into bite size morsels and they microwaved up crispy in about 10 minutes. I tried Jane's sweet potato microwave recipe, and Maddie is *crazy* for it! They turned out like sweet potato chips. Some are crispy and some are more chewy depending on their thickness. I cut them on the thin side, and they took anywhere from 8-11 minutes in my microwave. I tried one, and it was good! I'm going to use it for agility training this week. I am keeping them in the refrigerator since they have no salt or oil or anything added, and I'm unsure how to keep them fresh.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Be careful if you aren't using salt, bacterias can develop! Freeze whatever isn't consumed in 48 hrs, just as you would any other cooked meat.
> 
> Kara


Kara, that is for starting with raw chicken or raw meat, right?
I cooked my chicken breast first before dehydrating so I wouldn't have to use salt or sodium nitrate. I do store everything in the fridge too 

Did you try making jerky from raw chicken yet? Do tell!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Marj- I cut the cooked chicken breast into bite size morsels and they microwaved up crispy in about 10 minutes. I tried Jane's sweet potato microwave recipe, and Maddie is *crazy* for it! They turned out like sweet potato chips. Some are crispy and some are more chewy depending on their thickness. I cut them on the thin side, and they took anywhere from 8-11 minutes in my microwave.


I cut the chicken into strips so maybe if the pcs. were smaller, it wouldn't take as long. Does Maddie inhale the pc? Sammy doesn't care how large or long food is, he pretty much finds a way to get the whole thing down his throat with not too much chewing! :suspicious: And yet, ironically, he's a chewer and is almost always chewing on something or other - just not so much with food! lol

The LOVED the chicken jerky and couldn't get enough of it last night! 

I also cut the potato in larger strips, so will slice it thinly the next time.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yummy, I might have to try the sweet potatoes for myself. I am addicted to sweet potato chips. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

marjrc said:


> . Does Maddie inhale the pc? Sammy doesn't care how large or long food is, he pretty much finds a way to get the whole thing down his throat with not too much chewing!
> 
> Maddie *would* inhale the sweet potato chip if I'd let her. But I break off a bite size piece at a time to give to her. She loves them so much that I'm going to use it at her agility class. Forget the jerky! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara, I think the nuking time depends on your microwave and the thickness you cut the chips. I bought a longer, thinner sweet potato so the chip size wouldn't be huge. I actually left the skin on after I scrubbed it thoroughly. I cut them about 1/4" thick or less. I didn't load the plate up with them, because it lengthens the cook time and they didn't turn out as well. I did one potato in 3 batches. Check after about 6-8 minutes, then nuke at 2 minute intervals until you start to notice a little browning on top. Some will be brown, others won't. My batches varied in time between 8 and 12 minutes, depending on how many chips I put on the plate. Its kind of tricky, and I burnt a couple of chips before getting it down. Jane suggested the recipe, so she might have more tips.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought I'd post an update on chicken jerky recall....... Someone posted this at eBay today. It's all bunched up and a little hard to read, so I've included the message here and broke it up into paragraphs for easier reading.

http://reviews.ebay.com/Waggin-Trai...-Avoid-at-all-Cost_W0QQugidZ10000000003237483

I'd been feeding these snacks and Bestro's Chicken Strips to my dog for about a year. His name was Lucky. I assumed that irradiated dog snacks were safe. He paid the ultimate price for that assumption.

He received two blood screenings a year. After the most recent procedure, I received a call from the Vet and he advised me that Lucky had kidney failure. I was in shock and started wondering how a dog that's only five years old could die from such a disease.

I started investigating the chicken strip snacks that I was giving him. On the back label of the Waggin Train Brand Chicken Jerky Tenders, it read "Irradiated food, and the Bestro's brand says Irradiated, "Not for Human Consumption". I'd read this warning before and was puzzled but then it finally dawned on me. If a food product isn't safe for me to eat, then how can an animal tolerate it?

Lucky was on a special diet. He only received a prescription dog food for his teeth from Banfield. It had none of the contaminated wheat gluten or melamine ingredients that caused so many of the other pet's illness's. There are over 400 scientific studies submitted to the FDA linking irradiated foods to kidney failure, testicular cancer and a host of other diseases in animals. The FDA, under pressure from lobbyist of huge retailers and food processors ignored most of the studies and chose just four handpicked studies to approve introduction of irradiated food into the United States.

Irradiated food is a slow and devious killer, you probably won't find out about the damage for over a year of feedings. What people are failing to consider is that these treats are irradiated with a leftover by-product of spent nuclear rods called "cesium 137" and are from China.

How can people,(including myself) be so easily fooled into a false sense of security when buying these products? I guess the packaging has something to do with it. It looks like an all-American cartoon on the front. The Radura symbol on the back (which is a Federally mandated warning) is a green circle with a green flower in the center evoking feelings of green pastures, clean air and a sunny, happy day. If you see this symbol, then please place item back on shelf or remove from shopping cart. They contain new radiolytic toxic properties such as "2-dodecylcyclobutanone" which is a substance not found in any other food on earth and ironically is the marker used by laboratories to determine if a food has been irradiated.

If you've been feeding your pet these snacks then I would strongly suggest you have their blood tested. If the test reveal higher levels of Creatine than normal, then your pet probably has kidney failure.

Unless a mass number of people start complaining to the FDA then this needless disaster will continue. Lucky will be sorely missed. Waggin Train isn't the only company that sells irradiated animal meats. Bestro's Chicken Strips for Dogs is another. I noticed that Ebay and Amazon list every preservative in the other types of food products sold, but they surreptitiously omit or fail to mention that these foods have been irradiated even though the FDA has mandated that consumers be warned. If your pet has one of the diseases that was caused by eating the irradiated food then I've included a link to the FDA's complaint page which has every phone number listed for all regions of the United States.

http://www.fda.gov/opacom/backgrounders/complain.html


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Heather had recommended a website for Jerky she has been using. She said, and they claim, to be made in the USA. Guess what!!! $110 later, that's right, as plain as can be the Chicken & Fries (Made in China), the Steak & Fries (Irradiated). The name of the company "Pet Kiss". I do not recommend anyone ordering from them.

Please guys be careful. I am getting pretty tired of this, probably going to jump on the make my own Jerky 'Bandwagon'. Excalibur Dehydrator here I come.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> Heather had recommended a website for Jerky she has been using. She said, and they claim, to be made in the USA. Guess what!!! $110 later, that's right, as plain as can be the Chicken & Fries (Made in China), the Steak & Fries (Irradiated). The name of the company "Pet Kiss". I do not recommend anyone ordering from them.
> 
> Please guys be careful. I am getting pretty tired of this, probably going to jump on the make my own Jerky 'Bandwagon'. Excalibur Dehydrator here I come.


Janet,
All of the product is made here in the US, however the packages that the product is in is made in China. I have talked to Lisa over at Pet Kiss about it and she said that they are working with a new printer to make the packages here, but she assured me a 100% that the actual product is made right here in the US.


----------



## Rylee (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, I just went and looked at our bag and they are Waggintrain from Costco. They where the Duck Jerky but are now in the garbage. Rylee has a poultry allergy so he has not had them since we figured it out but our other 2 dogs have...that is when I can sneak them without Rylee seeing as he LOVES them. Thought I would pass on the fact that they make Duck and Liver Jerky. I agree, it is a challenge to find healthy treats. 

Laurie-Ann


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Laurie-Ann and Rylee.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for continuing to keep this thread updated!

Hi Laurie Ann and Rylee! Welcome to the best forum there is!


----------



## Rylee (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Marj - Thanks, I have never been part of a forum before but Karen who looks after our 3 dogs (Rylee, Tucker & Joee) was smitten by Rylee and found the forum and passed it on to me. I am still trying to figure out the lingo and how to get picture loaded.


----------



## Rylee (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Julia - Thanks. I tried to rely to you yesterday but I must have done something wrong as it did not go. Anyways I look forward to being part of the Forum once I figure my way around the site.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just found this update:

September 26, 2007

FDA Cautions Consumers about Chicken Jerky Products for Dogs

The Food and Drug Administration is cautioning consumers of a potential association between development of illness in dogs and the consumption of chicken jerky products also described as chicken tenders, strips or treats. FDA has received more than 70 complaints involving more than 95 dogs that experienced illness that their owners associated with consumption of chicken jerky products.

To date, FDA has not been able to determine a definitive cause for the reported illnesses. FDA has conducted extensive chemical and microbial testing but has not identified any contaminant. Many of the illnesses reported may be the result of causes other than eating chicken jerky.

FDA has also received preliminary information from Banfield, The Pet Hospital which suggests an association between exposure to the chicken jerky products and signs of gastrointestinal illness (vomiting, diarrhea and bloody diarrhea).

Dogs that have become ill, typically show the following signs: decreased food consumption, although some may continue to consume the treats to the exclusion of other foods; decreased activity or lethargy; vomiting; diarrhea, sometimes with blood; and increased water consumption and/or increased urination. Some or all of these signs may be present in any individual. Blood tests may indicate kidney failure (increased urea nitrogen and creatinine). Urine tests may indicate Fanconi syndrome (increased glucose). Although most dogs appear to recover, some reports to the FDA have involved dogs that have died.

FDA is advising consumers who choose to feed their dogs chicken jerky products to watch the dogs closely for any signs of decreased appetite, decreased activity, increased water consumption, increased urination, vomiting and/or diarrhea; and, if the dog shows any of these signs, to discontinue feeding the chicken jerky product. The signs of illness may occur within hours to days of feeding the product. Owners should consult their veterinarian if signs are severe or persist for more than 24 hours.

Chicken treat products should not be substituted for a balanced diet and are intended to be used occasionally in small quantities.

The FDA continues to actively investigate the problem. Consumers who wish to report animal illness, please see http://www.fda.gov/opacom/backgrounders/complain.html for contact information on the FDA complaint coordinator in their state.

Issued by:
FDA, Center for Veterinary Medicine, 
Communications Staff, HFV-12
7519 Standish Place, Rockville, MD 20855
Telephone: (240) 276-9300 FAX: (240) 276-9115
Internet Web Site: http://www.fda.gov/cvm

Web page updated by mdt - September 26, 2007, 10:25 AM ET


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for this Linda. I have to say I have been noticing a huge difference in Jasper since I stopped giving him the rabbit fillets from china. He had none of the symptoms except lethargy and sometimes not eating anything BUT the rabbit jerky. Now he is eating his food consistantly and has a lot more energy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy,
It's pretty scary when the food/treats you are feeding gets recalled huh? Glad Jasper is acting normal now.
You mention in another thread your dogs weren't thin, they look fine in your avatar. They look muscular!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope their not thin Linda-- 33 lbs between them. that's because I made sure they ate something. home cooking (until jas turned his nose up at my home cooked meals) - the rabbit fillets (jassy lived off of those for a while) and finally I found the frozen medallions (hallelujah)I only worry about their teeth with very little crunch in their diet- but they get lots of chew toys and rawhide. And they are not fat either just bigger boned LOL 

But I loved the idea of the rabbit filets- I felt I could toss them a mini meal in the morning and they really had to chew at it and seemed to love it. But not anymore. 

The only treat they are still getting is the Canz real meat treats. Not from china and not irradiated.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Once again I think they are hedging and they do not want to come out and definetly say avoid the jerky treats ..
They would rather we continue to use them and see if our pets get sick so we can run up a nice Vet bill I guess and the poor little guys can be used as a stastistic ..
I don't think so and just how sick does you pet have to get before it qualifies for a recall > Kidney Failure - Liver Failure and death !!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara -
Guess what that is exactly what they put in the dog food plastic .. 
I only buy Merrick flosssies but they are so expensive and Cosmo can finish one in half an hour .
Caching Caching .. it is worth it to me to have healthy boys !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> Nope their not thin Linda-- 33 lbs between them. that's because I made sure they ate something. home cooking (until jas turned his nose up at my home cooked meals) - the rabbit fillets (jassy lived off of those for a while) and finally I found the frozen medallions (hallelujah)I only worry about their teeth with very little crunch in their diet- but they get lots of chew toys and rawhide. And they are not fat either just bigger boned LOL
> 
> But I loved the idea of the rabbit filets- I felt I could toss them a mini meal in the morning and they really had to chew at it and seemed to love it. But not anymore.
> 
> The only treat they are still getting is the Canz real meat treats. Not from china and not irradiated.


I use the same Real Meat treat. I checked and I think it's made in New Zealand. 
I also give marrow bones, lamb riblets, bully sticks, cow ears & hooves, & pearly whites for their teeth. I also brush & floss them daily. I am joking about the floss.LOL!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Once again I think they are hedging and they do not want to come out and definetly say avoid the jerky treats ..
> They would rather we continue to use them and see if our pets get sick so we can run up a nice Vet bill I guess and the poor little guys can be used as a stastistic ..
> I don't think so and just how sick does you pet have to get before it qualifies for a recall > Kidney Failure - Liver Failure and death !!


I agree. This thread posted 8/15 and this FDA newsletter just came out. What were they waiting for? Why did they wait so long? Unreal..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> I use the same Real Meat treat. I checked and I think it's made in New Zealand.
> I also give marrow bones, lamb riblets, bully sticks, cow ears & hooves, & pearly whites for their teeth. I also brush & floss them daily. I am joking about the floss.LOL!


I do the marrow bones too. Here is the response I got from Canz when I inquired about irradiation



> Absolutely not! In fact we have been active in trying to prevent the FDA from allowing irradiated foods to be called cold pasteurization or worse yet not be labeled at all.
> 
> Below is a link to additional information about the fight to prevent FDA and USDA from allowing irradiated foods to go unlabeled.
> 
> ...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy,
thanks for posting that.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Nope their not thin Linda-- 33 lbs between them.


Hey Missy! My two boys also add up to 33 pounds!! :focus:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

my 3 almost add up to 32lbs


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow Linda, you get three for the pounds of our two. 

Jane all together our 4 boys would be 66 lbs of havanese - 
Has scout stopped growing? I'm a little afraid to weigh Cash I think he may end up over 20 lbs.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> wow Linda, you get three for the pounds of our two.
> 
> Jane all together our 4 boys would be 66 lbs of havanese -
> Has scout stopped growing? I'm a little afraid to weigh Cash I think he may end up over 20 lbs.


That's funny, Linda and Missy! :biggrin1:

I think Scout is as long and tall as he will be as an adult now. But, he will probably still "fill out" a bit more....maybe another pound? He is 10 mos. old now....I know he will not get bigger than Lincoln though!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You guys have more to LOVE!


----------

